# anejo and smithwicks... so good



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Last nights relaxation after a ling day.... best $11 I have spent in a while.
And yes. That's a v-cut in a torp. No reason excpt it looks cool. Lol. Haha.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheesh, never had a Smithwicks, but I've smoked my weight in Anejos! Looks tasty!

And, you're not the only feller to V-cut a torp. Lots swear by it.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice! I have one last night with a coke, lol but It was sooo delicious and the draw was amazing and smooth... I am so glad that my B&M got a bunch of those. I am going to stock up!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I gotta agree 100% with ya brother cause I do this paring often!!!!! Tasty!!!!!:nod:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Did a #60 last night myself with some wine. Hard to beat on a Saturday night


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

A man after my own heart... Smithwicks OWNS... if I were stranded on a desert island and could only have 1 brand of beer for the rest of my days it would be a Smithwick. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Love Smithwicks, Love Anejos, looks like I need to pair these together asap!

Which V-Cutter do you use?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Love Smithwicks, Love Anejos, looks like I need to pair these together asap!
> 
> Which V-Cutter do you use?


I use a cheap one. No named. Been saying I was gonna get a wolf for a while I haven't done it yet. But I don't use the v cut much so its still sharp.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

BDog said:


>


ROFL!!


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - you can't beat a shark for $11


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

NuG said:


> Thanks for sharing - you can't beat a shark for $11


That's not a Shark, its a 55 Torpedo.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

BDog said:


>


lol, this is funny because i kept telling my wife it looked like a fish, part of the "fun" of using a v-cut on a torp


----------

